

A single days case work for a London Magistrate - lifeisstillgood
http://magistratesblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/all-in-days-work.html

======
lifeisstillgood
For those not familiar with the UK, magistrates are non-lawyers, and
"upstanding members of community" who sit as judge / jury in lowest levels of
UK court system.

It simply "satisified my intellectual curiosity" to see what and who pass
through our legal system - although the seeming prevalence of sexual offenders
is a bit worrisome.

~~~
adrianhoward
Eh? "prevalence of sexual offenders"?

I see a single "Various sexual offences" case in the list of 21...

~~~
lifeisstillgood
my apologies, too long on the internet you see, I was starting to hallucinate
sexual offences online.

